# Revell "Foose" C7 Corvette



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Built pretty much out of the box, just as a quick build. I did drop the front axle as I felt it sat too high. Also added some custom decals to the dash and lic. plate.


























































One more, being watched over...


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! Nice job on that! That _paint_ job is jaw-dropping! What IS that?

Doug


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

It's the Revell "Foose" Corvette. It's a basic glue kit, rudimentary engine, chassis and interior details, metal axles front and rear. But the body itself comes pre-painted, you just add the decals.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Schweet! Might have to spring for that!

Doug


----------



## hbdude (Aug 17, 2016)

robiwon2 said:


> It's the Revell "Foose" Corvette. It's a basic glue kit, rudimentary engine, chassis and interior details, metal axles front and rear. But the body itself comes pre-painted, you just add the decals.
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to pick one of those up 0


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks guys. Yeah, if you want a C7 this is the only way to go for now.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm a big fan of Chip Foose. Nice job on the C7..... You're now a member of the A-Team..... hehehe

Steph


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks!:wink2:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow, that's REALLY nice! Are you gonna make him coal coloured, or with a greenish tinge? I usually make my Godzilla's with a greenish tinge because customers sort of expect it.

Oh, good car model too.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks Chris, check the thread to see what I did with it.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/13-modeling-forum/538857-1962-kingoji-godzilla.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

robiwon2 said:


> Thanks Chris, check the thread to see what I did with it.
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/13-modeling-forum/538857-1962-kingoji-godzilla.html


AWESOME Godzilla! 
Seriously, the Corvette is great too! :grin2:


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks Chris!


----------

